# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  βηβλιοθηκη για τα arduino

## finos

σε ένα πρότζεκτ που κάνω χρειάστηκα την  βηβλιοθηκη για το arduino mega  έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι ποιοτικό και έκανα DIY 
προς το παρων εχει μονο το mega  αλα σε λιγες μερες θα αποκτεισει και αλλα  :W00t:  (uno,leonardo,mini,nano,(πειτε και κανα αλλο ))
arduinofamylySymbol.zip

----------


## liat

Βαγγέλη μπράβο για το projekt. Όμως σε τι κατασκευή συνίσταται;
Καλύτερα θα ταίριαζε στα Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης.

----------


## SeAfasia

Βαγγελάκο,
συγγνώμη τι library είναι αυτή; :Sad:

----------


## Fire Doger

*                     Ερωτήσεις*



Η βιβλιοθήκη για που είναι?Η βιβλιοθήκη τι περιέχει?Η βιβλιοθήκη σε τι μας χρησημεύει?

*                  Απαντήσεις*


Για το Cadsoft EagleΈνα εξάρτημα που είναι πολλές τρύπες όλες βραχυκυκλωμένες μεταξύ τους περίπου στο σχήμα του arduino megaΔεν εχω ιδέα

Όποιος κατάλαβε με την πρώτη για που είναι η βιβλιοθήκη και σε τι εξυπηρετεί μπορεί να περάσει να παραλάβει το βραβείο *ForumΜαντείας
*Μπράβο ρε Βαγγέλη που προσπάθησες να κάνεις την δικιά σου βιβλιοθήκη αλλά καλό θα ήταν να μας πεις και για το τι είναι και τι κάνει.

Επίσης το site του arduino εχει τα σχέδια κάθε πλακέτας arduino, αμα αφαιρέσεις τα υλικά σου μένει το περίγραμμα (αν είναι αυτό που φαντάζομαι οτι θέλεις να κάνεις), επίσης υπάρχουν και έτοιμα τα πλακετάκια μόνο με το pinout σε μορφή βιβλιοθήκης.

----------

manolena (17-01-16)

----------


## manolena

[Και OFF και ON topic]

Πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί -έχω την εντύπωση- κάποια ειδική κατηγορία ή ενότητα, στην οποία πρέπει να απευθυνθούν ορισμένοι οι οποίοι τώρα τελευταία φαίνεται
πως κάνουν τα πάντα για λίγη δημοσιότητα "πρώτης σελίδας" σε ένα forum με τόσο μεγάλη κίνηση όπως το δικό μας. Έχω επίσης την εντύπωση πως συμπεριφορές
τέτοιου τύπου, καλόν θα ήταν να "περνάνε" μια βόλτα πρώτα απο κάποιον ειδικό επιστήμονα; Γιατρό ίσως; Δεν ξέρω, για να ψάξουν λίγο το θεματάκι τους...

Αν η εντύπωση που υπάρχει είναι πως μέσα σε ένα τεχνικό forum τέτοιου τύπου πρέπει για να κάνουμε λίγη φασαρία να βάζουμε τις ζωγραφιές μας με τα τουτού
που φτιάχναμε στο νηπιαγωγείο ή την κάθε είδους (*sensored*) που μας έρχεται για να μετράμε πόσοι είδαν το θέμα μας, να μην ξανα ασχοληθούμε τότε.

[Και OFF και ON topic]

----------


## SeAfasia

να τι είναι:
finos.jpg

Βαγγελάκο πως το λες το Project,*finosduino?*

----------


## manolena

Α, βρε Κώστα, έκατσες και το άνοιξες να το δούμε κιόλας... Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου και την υπομονή σου...

Ισχύουν βέβαια αυτολεξί όλα όσα αναρωτιέται αλλά και απαντά ο ίδιος ο Στέφανος παραπάνω:




> * 
> Ερωτήσεις*
> 
> 
> 
> Η βιβλιοθήκη για που είναι?Η βιβλιοθήκη τι περιέχει?Η βιβλιοθήκη σε τι μας χρησημεύει?
> 
> *Απαντήσεις*
> 
> ...



Νομίζω επίσης οτι ισχύουν αυτολεξί και τα δικά μου πιο πάνω.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Α, βρε Κώστα, έκατσες και το άνοιξες να το δούμε κιόλας... Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου και την υπομονή σου...
> Νομίζω επίσης οτι ισχύουν αυτολεξί και τα δικά μου πιο πάνω.



Εφόσον εξασκούμε τις ματαφυσικές μας ιδιότητες και στην ατμόσφαιρα υπάρχει μια αίσθηση αγανάκτησης θα προσπαθήσω να μπω στο μυαλό του Μάνου και θα σας παρουσιάσω τι σκεφτόταν την στιγμή που διάβαζε το ποστ.





> σε ένα πρότζεκτ που κάνω



Ωχχχχ...





> χρειάστηκα την βηβλιοθηκη



Τα ίδια Παντελάκη μου τα ίδια Παντελή μου...





> για το arduino mega



Ας διαβάσω λίγο παρακάτω μπορεί να αξίζει.





> έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι ποιοτικό και έκανα DIY



Ετοιμο θέλει να πει...





> προς το παρων εχει μονο το mega αλα σε λιγες μερες θα αποκτεισει και αλλα  (uno,leonardo,mini,nano,(πειτε και κανα αλλο ))



Τι? Αυτό ήταν? Καταλάθος το ανέβασε δεν παίζει...
<<Παύση για μερικά λεπτά...............>>
Δηλαδή θα έχει και άλλα? Άλλα 4???? Ας μην του πει κανείς και τις υπόλοιπες πλακέτες....
<<Το ξαναδιαβάζει άλλη μια φορά>>
Δίκιο έχουν, κάτι πρέπει να μας ψεκάζουν, θα αποφεύγω την έκθεση στο περιβάλλον για λίγο...

Μάνο μην ανυσηχείς μόνο αυτές τις πληροφορίες πήρα, τα υπόλοιπα είναι αφαλή στο μυαλό σου :Tongue2:

----------


## finos

Καταρχάς μι πιρουβουλιτε μι πιρουβουλιτε 
Αυτή η lbr δεν  περιεχει pcb foot prints ακόμα 
Για αρχή έβαλα το mega  γιατί αυτό χρειάστηκα κι αυτον το χαμό στο pcb τον εκανα γιατί το eagle δεν επέτρεψε να μιν υπάρχει pcb footprint. το ήθελα μονο για το skematic. το ανεβασα σαν κατασκευή στην πρωτη σελιδα μήπως κάποιο ς το θέλει /χρειάζεται .
 Fire doger ωχ χ δεν λες τίποτα

----------


## Fire Doger

Εδώ υπάρχουν όλα τα πλακετάκια απλώς με σωστό pinout σε αντίθεση με τον 'χαμό' για να κουμπώνει πάνω το arduino ή για να σχεδιάσεις shield.

Άμα δεν βάλεις pin στο σχέδιο της βιβλιοθήκης και κάνεις γραμμές όπως του περιγράμματος δεν χρειάζετε pads, απλώς κατά την σχεδίαση του σχηματικού οι γραμμές που 'ακουμπανε' στα pins εάν το κουνίσεις δεν το ακολουθούν, δεν το θεωρεί ένωση αλλά για φωτογραφία καλό είναι.

Και για όποιον έχει κουραστεί με τα news letter από παντού direct download

----------


## finos

Καλημερα Έχει μονο του uno την έχω δει και αυτήν

----------


## manolena

Είδες που τα θες όλα έτοιμα μικρέ;
Άμα πας στην επίσημη σελίδα του arduino, http://arduino.cc ...και βάλεις στο search το μοντέλο που σε ενδιαφέρει θα βρεις όλα τα αρχεία που έχουν άλλοι
πριν από σένα προβλέψει να φτιάξουν.

https://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardUno

...το αρχείο .zip για το eagle.
Όπως βλέπεις, δεν αναζητάς τη γνώση, αλλά τη δημοσιότητα...

----------


## Fire Doger

> Καλημερα Έχει μονο του uno την έχω δει και αυτήν



Πλάκα μας κάνεις έτσι? Δεν μπήκες καν στον κόπο να την κατεβάσεις....

Εγώ που την κατέβασα (ο χαζός...) είδα αυτά Screenshot.png μπορεί και τα μάτια μου να κάνουν πουλάκια βέβαια...........

----------


## manolena

Απ' τα κολλύρια θα είναι Στέφανε...

----------


## finos

> Πλάκα μας κάνεις έτσι? Δεν μπήκες καν στον κόπο να την κατεβάσεις....
> 
> Εγώ που την κατέβασα (ο χαζός...) είδα αυτά Screenshot.png μπορεί και τα μάτια μου να κάνουν πουλάκια βέβαια...........



Αποκλιετε αφού τη κατέβασα θα το κοιτάξω στο σπίτι και θα σας πω . πάντως θυμάμαι οτι είσαι μονο το uno

----------


## Spark

δυστυχως το παιδι δεν εχει στο μυαλό του γράμματα ουτε βιβλία.
αυτο που λεει πως έχει ειναι ελικοπτεράκι drone που το αγόρασε απο τον φιλο του μπαμπά του για 500ε !!!

ειναι προσβλητικό για την ιστοσελίδα να γραφει καποιος σε τίτλο "Βηβλιοθηκη.."
ας το διορθώσει κάποιος.
εγω εαν ημουν δασκαλος του και έβλεπα την λέξη "Βηβλιοθηκη" γραμμένη έτσι θα του έβαζα 0
τόσοι του ειπαν να βαλει αυτόματη διόρθωση, τους γράφει όλους.

----------


## SProg

Τα εχουμε πει 100 φορες για το Βαγγελη.Δεν διορθωνεται οποτε μην ασχολειστε.

----------


## finos

> Πλάκα μας κάνεις έτσι? Δεν μπήκες καν στον κόπο να την κατεβάσεις....
> 
> Εγώ που την κατέβασα (ο χαζός...) είδα αυτά Screenshot.png μπορεί και τα μάτια μου να κάνουν πουλάκια βέβαια...........



πάω πάσο . Μα τέτοια γκαβομαρα

----------

